# Kinga - Shooting im Zimmer / Andromeda (22 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (3 Juni 2008)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Kinga*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2008)

Die Kinga ist aber auch sowas von scharf 

Danke Tobi für die netten pics


----------



## mark lutz (4 Juni 2008)

ein scharfes set finde ich auch


----------



## misterxyz (15 Juni 2008)

ist echt ein hübsches mädchen


----------



## dida (15 Juni 2008)

Lecker Lecker die süße


----------



## derdäne (15 Juni 2008)

sehr fein..als fotograf kann man leicht kontakt mit ihr aufnehmen üder bie model kartei.Sie bietet auch foto workshops an.


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2009)

Sie sieht wirklich super aus.Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Destroyer64 (26 Dez. 2009)

Klasse Girl mit super Ausstrahlung. Superheißes Set:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (22 Jan. 2011)

amun schrieb:


> die kinga ist aber auch sowas von scharf :d
> 
> danke tobi für die netten pics



:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2011)

tolle Ausstrahlung


----------



## raffi1975 (24 Jan. 2011)

geile Figur, noch geilere Brüste :WOW:


----------



## POLOHUNTER (24 Jan. 2011)

Sehr nett, danke


----------

